

The Great Zendesk Price Debacle of 2010 - failquicker
http://sixteenventures.com/blog/if-our-prices-are-too-low-we-will-just-raise-them-later.html

======
hga
A bit long, but very good, and given that this is one of the hardest things to
get right (e.g. one of the most important lessons in _Walking the High-Tech
High Wire_ ) it's worth spilling serious ink on.

